# Weird pond invertebrates



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

very odd, found while emptying pond.

I have an idea what they are, curious as to your guys' guesses.









Sorry for all the guesswork I've been encouraging lately, I'm obnoxious.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

alien offspring!!!!!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

rotifers, methinks...


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

it has the body of a catepilar and the tail of a rat! must be a ratepillar


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

edit: wasn't confirmed, they never got the photo and just went by my (obviously) poor written description.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

furious piranha said:


> it has the body of a catepilar and the tail of a rat! must be a ratepillar


you sir, were much closer than I was! Rat-tailed maggots, a fly larva. They become one of those flies that look like bees.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

acestro said:


> it has the body of a catepilar and the tail of a rat! must be a ratepillar


you sir, were much closer than I was! Rat-tailed maggots, a fly larva. They become one of those flies that look like bees.








[/quote]

MMMMMMMMM

this a sorta new discovery since katrina? maybe brought a shore from the sea and evolved to a freshwater ratapillar


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Nah, although there are plenty of rats down there now


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

ratapillar??







too much man....


----------

